# Goat Milk Lotion?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Wanting to find more use for my goats milk, and really enjoying the milk in the soaps I've been making, I'd like to incorporate it, if possible, into skin lotions. Is this possible? How about shampoo? Is there a book or website somewhere that tells how to do this....if it is indeed even possible? 
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Barb has a nice recipe for lotion in the recipe section


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, it's possible. Water and fat and milk is a good bacteria growing medium so you will most likely want to use a preservative in the lotion. If you don't use a preservative, make small amounts, keep them in amber glass jars and store in the fridge. This will slow down any bacteria growth, but won't prevent it. I made my first 3 or four small batches like this, then moved on to using a preservative. 

The advice I fallowed was this: Don't use more than 10 percent goat milk in the recipe, use aloe vera juice for part of the water, pasteurize the milk twice. Fallow the manufacturers directions for the preservative. 

There are some tested recipes at lotioncrafter that you can follow, and that is a good place to learn how to make lotion. Snowdrift farm has these check it kits for home use that you can use to check if your preservative is working. It's great fun and my kids like to make lotion too. They scent their own, too. Last time it was dark chocolate and black raspberry! :lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Just google it and you will find all kinds of lotion recipes.. You can use any recipe and tweak to your needs.. Just remember not to add more than 10 percent of the total weight in goat milk and please pateurize your milk.. Using the right preservative helps also.. 
Barbara


----------

